# home made front bumper finished.



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Mr.renegade (Oct 15, 2011)

looks really nice man! :bigok:


----------



## Brute and RZR (Jan 29, 2012)

:309149::309149::309149::309149::309149:


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks. Got tired of having the same bumper as everyone else lol.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah nice work man. Looks great!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks great did you do it or have a shop


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good!!


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Im really liking the bumper. Looks professional


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice work. It looks real good on your Brute. what size tubing id that? I looks like it strong.


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

I did it myself and its all 11/4" and 1" schedule 40 steel pipe so its really strong lol I'm pretty sure it would bend the frame b4 it would bend the bumper.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

green750 said:


> Thanks. Got tired of having the same bumper as everyone else lol.


I feel you bro. I dont want to even have green plastics anymore cause thats all i see now everytime i go ride. Nice work on the bumper.


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sweet.....


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Mr.renegade said:


> looks really nice man! :bigok:


 nice and simple looks great , did a good job.


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

BAD^SS! Love it! A Baja Brute bumper!!!!! Let us know when you taking orders!!!!!!! Me want!!!


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

X2 nice job man! Looks great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birddog4x4 (Jan 30, 2012)

Killer bumper, looks awesome!


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks great. If you wanted too is there plenty of room to add a winch plate if you wanted?


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes I left room for a winch but I don't think I'm going to get one. Every one I ride with has one and besides the bumper add a few pounds to the front as it is I think I could do with out the weight of adding a winch lol but you never no. One thing leads to another and the right deal and it could get one.


----------



## petr (Jan 25, 2012)

..........


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

green750 said:


> Yes I left room for a winch but I don't think I'm going to get one. Every one I ride with has one and besides the bumper add a few pounds to the front as it is I think I could do with out the weight of adding a winch lol but you never no. One thing leads to another and the right deal and it could get one.


bumper looks good!

I saw you are in lox, we ride down south all the time and RYC frequently so we will have to ride together. we have a pretty big group


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

petr said:


> ..........


I like that. Looks good with the snorkels. It's clean. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

